# suspended licence, background check



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

hello everyone,

I just put in an application for an auxillary police job, and on the application when it asks if your licence has ever been suspended I said yes because of a late payment for a seatbelt violation a year ago because of a registry of motor vehicles screw up, everything has since been taken care of and the rest of my driving history is clean, just wondering if this will screw up my chances of being hired


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

explain to us, as you would explain to the chief, how the registry screwed up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

94c,

i had forgotent to pay a fine for a seatbelt violation in september (100% my fault) so the registry sent me a letter saying i needed to pay the fine before a certain date or my licence would be suspended so i immediately went online and paid the fine via credit card. the registry website said fine was paid so I was all set. Unknown to me the registry website said noting about a late payment fee, nor in the email they sent me saying the fee was paid. So when i went to the registry to register my car the teller says that my licence is suspended and I was upset because i said i had already paid the fine online. she said that the fine payment did not include the late fee and thats why it was suspended. What is even more frustrating is that the registry never even notified me my licence was currently suspended by mail or email, so here i was driving around with a suspended licence and didnt even know it.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

:dito:

You beat me too it 94c. I too, am curious about this explanation... Enlighten us Mr. dickTRACY....
</IMG>


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

hey there, 

sorry... but I typed a long explanation but it must not have gone through, what basically happened was i got a letter from the registry saying my licence would be suspended because i had forgotten to pay a seatbelt violation i immediately went online and paid the citation via credit card, the registry web site said it was paid and they sent me an email confirming. never was there any mention of the additional late fee which i would have gladly paid, anyways i walk in to a registry to register my car and the teller says uhh your licence is suspended and i was shocked they said because of non payment of late fee, the registry never told me by letter or email that my licence was suspended so im out there driving around with a suspended licence totally unaware, why would the letter the registry originally sent me say i could pay the citation in full online when in actuality you cant I told this to the teller and she said sorry and that the registry would "look into it".


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I notice that you and SOT both spell "licence" the same way.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

If this is not SOT, I don't think your suspended license will be as much of a problem as your complete inability to accept the consequences of your actions. Stop blaming someone else and deal with it. If you paid it in the first place you would never have had this problem.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

dickTRACY said:


> hey there,
> 
> sorry... but I typed a long explanation but it must not have gone through,


Damn Registry struck again.............


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

I too wouldn't worry as long as you're honest. I had mine suspended, according to my driver history, for 1 day 10 years ago for a late payment of a cite. I never knew till a PD did my background. Either way, it didn't stop me from getting a FT gig.


----------



## Xyr_gt (Sep 24, 2003)

Where you applying?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Mt Ida is hiring !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

not me...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

dickTRACY said:


> i had forgotent to pay a fine for a seatbelt violation in september (100% my fault) so the registry sent me a letter saying i needed to pay the fine before a certain date or my licence would be suspended so i immediately went online and paid the fine via credit card.
> 
> 
> > dickTRACY said:
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If I had a quarter for every time someone says "I had no idea my license was suspended!" Then you see the citations from 6 months ago in their glovebox...duh!

If you move and don't tell the RMV, they're not in the PI business, so it's also your responsibility to keep your address updated...if that applies to you.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Damn Registry struck again.............


i know amazing huh!


----------



## Xyr_gt (Sep 24, 2003)

Dont you know its always the registry's fault?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Damn Registry struck again.............


:dito: You beat me to it!

But... with all of those problems then maybe I can provide some tech support for a small fee. I will be able to guarantee that the next time you get a ticket and pay it on time... your license will not be suspended! Guaranteed!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have this much trouble with registry before becoming a cop.. you might want to go a different career path. It only gets worse. :razz:


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

The registry can screw up but just prove it when you appeal the citation. I paid a ticket on time when I was eighteen and I still got a letter claiming my license was suspended. I went to the registry and showed the lady the reciept they gave me saying it was paid and they told me it was taken care of. One week later I got pulled over for driving after. Another time they screwed up was when I went through the backround check with the my current employer they told me my license was suspended another time and I had no clue about that either. The funny thing was is that I never paid a fine on it, I was never notified and it was reinstated all without my knowledge. The crazy thing is I drove for a living at the time so there is no way I would not pay a ticket. They dont screw up often but they not perfect either.


----------

